# super glue



## yoda (6 Sep 2010)

i read a thread on here a few days ago & the a fella used super glue to attach plants to hard scape, has anyone else tried this & was there any side effects to shrimp & fish?


----------



## bigmatt (6 Sep 2010)

It's fine - just make sure you use cyanoacrylate superglue.  Completely safe for fish and shrimp (as long as they don't end up stuck to it!).   LOADS easier and neater than using thread.  Loctite do a superglue gel that's really good, but it's quite expensive.   
Hope this helps,
MAtt


----------



## andyh (6 Sep 2010)

i use it all the time and keep shrimp and all manner of fish, no problem at all. Just make sure its dry/gone off before you put it back in your tank.
Cheers
Andyh


----------



## Tom (6 Sep 2010)

Does it cure underwater?


----------



## Gfish (6 Sep 2010)

Superglue by it's nature cures with water. So it's useless trying to glue things that are moist or wet, they need to be dry then while held in place with glue, if the glue is thick and taking time to set, sprinkle water over it and it helps it set. Where I work, we sell fishing glue, which is better than superglue in that it doesn't break down in water over time. Ive yet to try it myself on plants but one day I will. On smaller plants it must be great to do away with the use of thread or cable ties but on large anubias and javas cable ties are great I think.
Cheers


----------



## Burnleygaz (6 Sep 2010)

Gfish said:
			
		

> Superglue by it's nature cures with water. So it's useless trying to glue things that are moist or wet



Not entirely true, you just need to put a little bit more glue on as the outer layer that contacts the damp surface cures pretty much instantly, but this then provides a dry surface to glue to (the bond may  not be quite as strong but it does work for attaching plants)


----------



## yoda (6 Sep 2010)

thanks for all the help there guys, ive never had much luck attaching plants with thread/fishing line before so i will give this ago for definate, use may be cable ties to give extra support for bigger plants but ive always found thread a bit of a pain in the ###.

thanks again.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Sep 2010)

The glue method usually is for moss and anubias. Given time, these plants will attach to the chosen hardscape, so when the glue breaks down, the plant is attached naturally


----------



## sanj (21 Sep 2010)

Lots of people use it... it beats the frustration of tying java fern to wood with string! 

Dont sniff it though...


----------

